# What bedding to use



## philippus

I am getting 2 hand raised diamond doves( a male and a female) on May 22 and am trying to prepare for them.

They are going to be kept in a large indoor flight cage with the wire floor gratting taken out. 

WHAT TYPE OF FLOORE LITTER SHOULD I USE?
I have been told not to use newspaper because it dries their feet out.
Corn cob bedding even that for birds is supposed to be bad because when ingested can stay in absorb moister and kill birds years later.
Crushed walnut bedding can supposedly can cause internal bleeding if ingested?

What should I use for floor litter?
Has anyone tried these?








Kaytee wood pellet bedding







fresh Bedding







Kaytee Aspen bedding







FM Brown's Cage Litter and Bedding 

I was thinking of trying the Kaytee wood pellet bedding PetSmart is using it in all there bird cages but I was wondering what you guys and girls are using?

Thanks

Philippus


----------



## spirit wings

I would go with paper towels and the pellet bedding.. the others will make a mess when they fly around.. except maybe for the aspen which tends to lay flat.. but what I would do is trial by error.. try differing ones and see which you like best and which one makes less mess.. my thought is the pellets ..untill they start to unravel and become shavings. but those can hold down the paper towels so they do not lift up and move around with wing movement..


----------



## Siobhan

I use newspaper for all my birds including Maggie. They might try to eat any of the others and they're not good for them to eat and can do damage.


----------



## philippus

I always used newspaper when I had parakeets but I read on several different diamond dove web sites that it dries their feet out from walking on it. Even my book on doves does not tell you what to use in the bottom of the cage.

I thought I would try the pellets too. I know my local PetSmart is using it in all their cages and they sell diamond doves (mine are coming form a local breeder).

I saw a YouTube a lady that lines her trays with two sheets of press and warp then newspaper.

With the way press and warp works she is able to fold it up and through everything out without spills since it is basically self sealing.

I thought I would try that for my bottom layer then layer of paper and then the Kaytee wood pellets.


----------



## Doves1111

I use a wire grate for my Ringnecks in their breeding cages. Their feet get too dirty from their dropping in a cage without a grate. In my loft I use pine shavings but I may try the pellets...I have heard many good things about this bedding.

I remove the wire grate in my Diamond Doves' breeding cages. If the wire grate can't be removed...I cover it with news paper for their little feet and to protect their tail feathers. I have been raising Diamonds Doves for 20 years+ and never had any problem with them getting dry feet from using news paper. Again...in the loft...I use pine shavings for my Diamonds too.

Dawn


----------



## philippus

Thanks,

I can't imagine dry feet would be a problem in Ohio in the spring or summer (not with the humidity). I can see it being a problem in the winter but I use humidifiers because of my violins so I'm hopeing that it won't be a problem for my new doves.

Can't wait for May 22 when I get my to diamond doves.


----------



## Doves1111

Let us know when you get them...and post some pics!...

Dawn


----------



## philippus

I will I am so excited May can't get her to soon, Plus maybe it will stop snowing by then.


----------



## vivagirl

I have Diamonds also inside. I use Kitty Litter 100% clay. It works great. I also use it in my lofts but I buy Oil Dry from the auto parts store. It's cheaper and comes in a 40# bag.


----------



## philippus

Thanks, 

I'll have to look into using that.


----------

